# ACK! Glass bottle of maple syrup shattered all over my floor...



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I don't know which is worse, the syrupy mess or the loss of a $$$ bottle of real maple syrup.

The bottle slipped right out of my hands (too bad it wasn't sticky!) the glass broke and syrup is EVERYWHERE! The tile in my kitchen is weird, I've hated it ever since we moved here two years ago and have wanted to tear it up. The grout lines are at a lower level than the tile itself so not only are they dirty but things collect in there and you just can't sweep the floor you have to vacuum. So the syrup is sliding off the tile and following the grout lines. It just keeps going and going....

It's joining the pickle juice from the jar of pickles I dropped last week, I got that mess cleaned up but didn't get around to mopping the floor.







: I use vinegar anyway so I figured it could wait a bit....

The kids aren't in the kitchen because of the glass, but they are having a great time watching the pattern the syrup is making while it finds new grout lines to travel. I have a large kitchen, and the syrup is exploring it's dimensions quite well.

As you can tell, I haven't cleaned it up yet. Just how do you attempt to clean up about a 8x10 area of spreading, sticky, syrupy mess?

The dog would LOVE it







but it would not only make him sick but the glass is too dangerous.

UGH


----------



## MPsSweetie (Jan 29, 2006)

Ugh! That would be horrible to clean up! I don't even like to get a spot on my hand, its soooo sticky!
Sorry, no advice!


----------



## loitering (Mar 27, 2006)

Look on the bright side - your house probably smells great!









I honestly have no idea how you should clean it up, though.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

...I have no idea how you're going to clean that up. Sweep? Nope. Vacuum? Nope. Mop? Nope, at least not immediately.

Have fun hand-picking chunks of glass out of that sticky mess. I don't envy you!


----------



## mama kate (Jul 19, 2003)

pick the glass up as much as you can & first use extra hot water w/ paper towels. Then clean it.
DH made my bottle of liquid calcium fly out of the fridge the other day & it went everywhere & was sooooo thick . Last summer I dropped a pricey bottle of balsamic vinegar on the flopr & was more sad about the actual vinegar loss than the HUGE black mess all over!!!!

Have fun!!!! Take a picture!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh heavens...


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

For a mess like this, I'd use disposable stuff if you have it on hand. I'd be so afraid of glass chunks in my washing machine if I washed towels used to clean this up.

Try to get the bulk of the glass picked up before it has a chance to dry and get 'glued' to the floor. Then wipe up what you can with paper towels. Then mop it up and change the mop water as often as possible. Then vaccuum when it's fully dry.

And since you can't use your kitchen right now, I think you need to order something for dinner.


----------



## MissAnnThrope (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder how well scraping it up with the dust pan or something of the like would work. Then going after what you can't get up like that with the hot water and paper towels.

Or Call a Pro!


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
For a mess like this, I'd use disposable stuff if you have it on hand. I'd be so afraid of glass chunks in my washing machine if I washed towels used to clean this up.\

I agree. Or if you have an old holey t-shirt this is a good use for it!

I am bummed by your loss of maple syrup! That is one huge splurge in our grocery budget and I would cry if a big jar crashed on the floor.


----------



## DandeCobb (Jul 20, 2006)

when i read about the jar of pickles i said, she must be pregnant! sure enough you are! DH dropped a glass jar of honey once and i still remember it as one of the worst messes ever


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the help mamas!!

I attacked it with paper towels and hot water. Good thing we buy paper towels in bulk because I used a lot of them! I picked up what glass chunks I could see and then was very careful when I used the paper towels. It had to be amusing if you were watching because I'm 7 months pg and can't bend very well. I thought if I sat down I'd stick to the floor....

DH is going to pull out the shop-vac when he gets home and he'll mop for me. We'll have to go over it again by hand because the mop doesn't get into the grout lines very well.







: I think this will convince DH to tear up the tile and put down new flooring.









Ruthla - Yep, I think we're going to grab something for dinner.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy* 
I think this will convince DH to tear up the tile and put down new flooring.









I *almost* suggested that it might be easier to tear up the floor and put in new flooring rather than trying to clean up this mess, but I decided to give practical advice instead.


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

I was totally thinking that this would be a perfect time to get new flooring. Sounds like you were more practical, though! I too, thought you must be pregnant and then saw that you are in your siggy!

I broke so many glasses while washing dishes while preggy that dh took over all dish washing! That worked out nicely!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DandeCobb* 
when i read about the jar of pickles i said, she must be pregnant! sure enough you are! DH dropped a glass jar of honey once and i still remember it as one of the worst messes ever


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilikethedesert* 
I was totally thinking that this would be a perfect time to get new flooring. Sounds like you were more practical, though! I too, thought you must be pregnant and then saw that you are in your siggy!









what gave away the pregnancy? The pickles or dropping things? If it was the pickles, they were for my 2 year old, he can't get enough of them. I don't like them at all!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I *almost* suggested that it might be easier to tear up the floor and put in new flooring rather than trying to clean up this mess, but I decided to give practical advice instead.









I thought about that too, but DH gave me one of those looks.







I got "the look" because he knows I'm right but he just doesn't want to admit it







because that would mean we'd have to spend money.... we'll see how he feels when he's on his hands and knees cleaning grout lines.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrettyBird* 
I am bummed by your loss of maple syrup! That is one huge splurge in our grocery budget and I would cry if a big jar crashed on the floor.

I know







We buy it at Costco so it's not as expensive but it comes in a huge container that is way too big for the fridge. I had to spend $6 on a bottle at the grocery store for the nice glass bottle. Now I have to go buy another one.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

what a mess! Yup paper towels and hot water are the only way to go!

A couple of years ago I walked into my kitchen and found my cat on the counter. When he saw me he jumped off really fast and knocked a glass jar of strawberry jam onto the floor. It, of course, shattered. THAT was a disaster! Sticky, chunky strawberry jam mixed with shattered glass... its a good thing my cat can run faster than me!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeowch. Good job with the cleanup!









Maybe there is some relationship between pregnancy and dropping things? A huge bowl of chicken stock slipped out of my hands during my first trimester. I don't know if it was my lovely chicken stock being splashed all over the floor, the breakage of my biggest mixing bowl (part of a set of 3, no less), or just pregnancy hormones, but I LOST IT. It was the only time I've gone completely hysterical during this pregnancy--well, so far!--I was roaring and crying and moaning for hours. It was quite bizarre, and kinda funny looking back.







I'm just glad DH wasn't around to see me! Every time I calmed down I'd try to clean up the mess again, and then the sight of a shard of pottery would set me off howling again.









I'm sorry to hear about your maple syrup loss... actually, now I'm craving maple syrup. Darn you.


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

What I find most humorous is that fact that you came on MDC just to tell us.


----------



## MorganRiley (Jun 9, 2007)

hot hot water on a rag that you can throw out


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Awww....our maple syrup is in plastic. Though I can appreciate that would be a big loss.

(I'm a weird person who only likes certain brands and of course, they're not sold where we live so I just go without syrup)


----------

